# A Granada hi ha paletes!



## TraductoraPobleSec

Nois, si us ve de gust, doneu una ullada a aquest fil del fòrum de castellà: paleta. La companya Alexa Cohen, de Granada, diu que a la seva ciutat els "albañiles" són "paletas"... En sabeu res??? He fet una cerca a la R.A.E. i veig que a l'Argentina hi ha els "medias paletas", que encara no han arribat al grau de "albañiles": paleta

Interessant, no?

Bon dissabte!


----------



## Cecilio

La paraula "paleta" s'utilitza molt a Catalunya per referir-se al que en espanyol estàndard és el "albañil". A València no s'utilitza "paleta". En valencià diríem normalment "obrer".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies, Cecilio... Em pregunto com és que a Andalusia sí que n'hi diuen *paletes*, dels "albañiles"; tot i que, pel que sembla, només empren el mot la gent que fa feina en el sector.

Salutacions a València


----------



## mjmuak

Ojalá pudiera escribiros en catalán...

Yo también he escuchado "paleta" para llamar a los albañiles (soy de Jaén) aunque no muchas veces, pero no me parece nada raro puesto que muchos, muchos tenemos familia allí (en mi casa hemos dicho de toda la vida "rachola" y me enteré hace nada de que eso no es castellano).

(Ni se os ocurra contestarme, si es que pensáis hacerlo, en castellano, a seguir con el catalán que así me cultivo)


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

La emigración andaluza a Cataluña, básicamente de trabajadores manuales, ha traído algunas palabras como* paleta *o *"rachola" *que efectivamente se oyen, si bien en el caso de paleta más como argot que como sustituta de albañil que es la que se usa en el lenguaje formal.
Tengo dos compañeros que trabajaron en Cataluña, en este caso en oficinas, y usan constantemente palabras como (las escribo conscientemente castellanizadas) como *"barrecha"*, "*buchaca*" (esta la entiende casi todo el mundo) o *"embolicarse".*
Tanto las dicen que que los demás las usamos también.


----------



## Samaruc

No sé si ho sabeu, potser sí, però a Granada fins i tot hi ha un poble que es diu Castell de Ferro.

No té cap relació amb l'ús actual de termes en català per terres andaluses, però sempre ho he trobat curiós i com que passàvem per Granada...


----------



## mjmuak

Lo que sí es cierto es que Andalucía oriental comparte cosas con la mitad este de España donde se habla o se habló en algún momento catalán, valenciano o aragonés que no comparte con la otra mitad andaluza ni con el resto de la península, se me vienen ahora a la cabeza los diminutivos en -ico y "perro" con el sentido de "vago", "perezoso". A parte de una masiva emigración a Cataluña en las últimas décadas, creo recordar (quizá esté equivocada) que la repoblación del Reino de Granada (prácticamente lo que hoy es Andalucía oriental) se produjo principalmente por gente de la (recién repoblada) otra mitad de  Andalucía y de Aragón. Imagino que esto tuvo mucho que ver tanto en la nueva toponimia como en el habla en general, ?no?  Pero "paleta" debe tener que ver más con la migración de los sesenta/setenta...

Salutacions


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

mjmuak said:


> (Ni se os ocurra contestarme, si es que pensáis hacerlo, en castellano, a seguir con el catalán que así me cultivo)


 
Mjmuak, com que dius que vols respostes en català, seguiré les teves ordres! 

Només dir-vos que em semblen d'allò més interessants totes les vostres aportacions i comentaris. M'ha encantat trobar-me tots els vostres posts després d'un parell de dies d'absència.

Molt interessant el nom del poble de Granada, Samaruc. 

Un petó a tots i salutacions des de Catalunya al País Valencià i a Andalusia!


----------



## merquiades

Hola. He oído la palabra "paleta" muchas veces en Extremadura. Puede que me equivoque, pero creo que allí se refiere a un tipo trabajo muy específico, el que pone ladrillos (decimos bricklayer en inglés y maçon en francés) mientras que un albañil es un obrero que hace de todo (construction worker, ouvrier du bâtiment). Tampoco me había fijado tanto en los detalles... creí que se distinguía de la misma manera en castellano y en catalán. Ahora estoy algo confuso.  Es verdad, ahora que lo pienso (creo), que nunca he oído "paleta" en Madrid, con este sentido al menos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Yo creo que es lo que comentaban los compañeros andaluces: en su región el uso de esta palabra es de influencia catalana, por la cantidad de andaluces que viven aquí en Catalunya. En Extremadura ocurrirá lo mismo, puesto que la inmigración extremeña también es importante.

Salutacions a tothom!


----------



## chics

Merquiades, bienvenido al foro. ¡Y hola a todos!

*Paleta* aquí es un maçon/bricklayer/albañil y un *manobra* es el ouvrier/worker/obrero de la construcción. 

Tal vez lo que has oído es la manera de llamarse entre ellos, "paleta" a cualquiera que toca ladrillos, "chispas" o "pelacables" a cualquiera que tenga que ver con la electricidad o electrónica (los ingenieros de telecomunicaciones también lo son), etc.
Quizás aunque no sean del sector de la construcción, si conocen a mucha gente de ese sector acaban adoptando algunas palabras...

No descarto la posibilidad de la inmigración, tampoco, ¿eh?

Salut!!!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ahir vaig anar a sopar amb una amiga de Còrdova i em va dir que, per a ella, _paleta_ és una paraula d'allò més normal. Mai no s'havia plantejat d'on podia venir, però el que li vaig explicar sobre tot això que havíem dit aquí li va semblar prou convincent 

Apa, bon segon dia d'agost a tothom!


----------

